# Photo Shop Freeware Equivalent



## ikofun (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there any freeware that can do the same stuff as Photo Shop? I am looking to embed captions into photos.

Thanks.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

GIMP is worth a look. it's hard to get free stuff with that kind of quality.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

To an extent you can do that in MS Paint. GIMP, as Freddy mentioned, is probably the closest you can get for free.


----------



## jub_jub_kiwi (May 29, 2006)

Try searching on a tucows or a filehippo website.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes its possible to use MS Paint, but if you intend to do a large quantity of images over an extended period of time, Paint will ultimately lead to your premature death. Just go for GIMP, it is a great tool, it isn't often you get freeware of such high standard and there are alot of extensions available for it.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

As a fairly serious photographer, I use GIMP. It's excellent. If you've already used PS, then you may want to try GIMPShop, which is a modified version of GIMP, for use by people that have used PS before. It shallows out the learning curve a bit.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.photofiltre.com/
http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/


----------

